# JZsBZs new cell bar



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:Just received the new plastic cell bar. It fits into my Kelly frame perfectly, not to tight not to loose. It holds the wide base cups nice and tight. Finally no more cups falling out after all that work!


----------



## habutti (Apr 20, 2008)

Good for you muskratcreekhoney, where did you get it from?


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

Order direct from JZsBZs.com, there is a picture of it on the site but it doesn't show up on their list of products. I just email my order. I haven't received my invoice yet but I think they are $0.90. What a deal, I will save that much in not dropping cells.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

how many cell cups will it hold, the JZsBZs cell bars

Thanks


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

From the photo on the JZsBZs website, it looks like the cell bars hold fifteen cell cups.


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

That is correct, 15.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Got me 50 ordered today
Sent me e-mail going to ship out tomorrow now that is fast


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

I just used 6 of these cell bars on friday, 90 cells. I liked using them way better than the standard cell holder. No splitting of the cell bar, no dipping in wax, no dropped cells, and I don't forsee losing any cells when I brush off the nurse bees.


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes, I did'nt mention the customer service, fast and friendly. You even pay after you get your order. I didn't think anyone did that anymore.


----------



## habutti (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah those guys are good, I use wax cell cups, so it doesn't work for me but still a good item for those that use those type of cups.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

I really like his queen cell, Queen cages and shipping box

The queen cell cups do not have any chemical contamination that is one reason for using, another one is that some times i will graft and i wrap them in a wet shope towel and take them to another yard them place them on the cell bar and put in the cell builder.


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a pic of the new cell bars in use. I got 82 of 90 cells accepted, if anyone needs cells check my post on the for sale forem. By the way JZsBZs also has a new cell protector that is taking the place of the orange ones. They are supposed to fit tighter.







[/URL]


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Got mine today went and grafted 2 bars lol i am like a kid with a new toy

They worked in my cell bar frame perfect didn't have to change nothing

I think they are going to be great

muskrat you have done this before, good take


----------

